# Bacon Time



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 1, 2013)

Sometimes i just dont get to post all i do.

Have had the side in the rub for 6 days now. Rinsed and patted dry, no pelicale time. Going to smoke in 2 different smokers tomorrow.













bacon22.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

I like bacon!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm with Kat!  Luv me some bacon.

Can't wait to see the final product.

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2013)

i'm with kat and bill BACON, BACON, BACON give me BACON!

happy smoken.

david


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)

mmmmmm Bacon!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

Got the larger slab in the Bradley with AMZNPS Blend.













bbacon.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 2, 2013


















bbacon1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 2, 2013






Smaller slab is in the WSM with hickory. Using 8 charcoals indirect style.













wsmbacon.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 2, 2013


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

Rick looking good,

save me some

al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

Bacon is done,wrap and fridge now.
 













baconz.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 2, 2013


----------



## chef willie (Feb 2, 2013)

outstanding color......looks beautiful


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 2, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> outstanding color......looks beautiful


X2


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay...since I am learning about bacon and sausage stuff....how long does the pork mmmmm goodness have to wait now?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Okay...since I am learning about bacon and sausage stuff....how long does the pork mmmmm goodness have to wait now?


Couple days.

Gotta get my knife sharp


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

I read X2 and X3 but I have to repeat DAMM,  NICE COLOR. I will just use hickory next time.


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 2, 2013)

I am starvin' and in the wrong place!  It looks great, and is killin me!  Love bacon!!  I sure hope our second run looks half as good.  I went to a conference past weekend, went wild with my thoughts came back and bought 3 whole pork bellies.  Now, we have 40lbs of belly curing in the frig.  I am trying to learn more about the "smoking" process. Our first run was just one belly, and we did it on our grill, which will not work for "this much".  Think we are going to convert our old pump house into a smoke house and experiment with the "old timey" underground pit/draw method.   Where do you get the hooks for the bacon? Amazon have them?


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

My wife found mine in our local China town, in a store the sells roast duck and roast pork. Here is another link;

http://compare.ebay.com/like/370744875731?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I was having a hard time finding the belly, lots of the big markets like (publix & kroger) wanted me to buy a case. Hard to put a case in my RV fridge. Then i was at the Piggly Wiggly in Pooler and low and behold there were belly. Meat manager said OH we have them all the time. Next buy im going to but the whole slab.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks good Rick..

  The local Piggly Wiggly here is where I get my bellies and butts..a great place...

  Craig


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 3, 2013)

We are retired military, and are able to get ours at the commissary for a "really good price". They are untrimmed, and you have a little extra fat, but I just save it for grinding sausage, or this time, I slow boiled it for the lard and made a few cracklins.    Nepas/Rick? you might check the Hunter or Ft. Stewart Commissary. Ft Stewart gets their delivery every Tuesday.  You can buy one, or this time, we bought a whole case. I think it was like $1.89-2.00 #  Not sure how much they are in the real world other than the meat market wanted $2.79#..    Just thought I would share :-)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2013)

StillLearning said:


> We are retired military, and are able to get ours at the commissary for a "really good price". They are untrimmed, and you have a little extra fat, but I just save it for grinding sausage, or this time, I slow boiled it for the lard and made a few cracklins.    Nepas/Rick? you might check the Hunter or Ft. Stewart Commissary. Ft Stewart gets their delivery every Tuesday.  You can buy one, or this time, we bought a whole case. I think it was like $1.89-2.00 #  Not sure how much they are in the real world other than the meat market wanted $2.79#..    Just thought I would share :-)


Thanks SL

Unfortunately i cant get to the commissary unless one of my 4 kids can come down and get me in.


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 3, 2013)

Let me know when you want some, I will hook you up.  :-)  Ft. Stewart is between/mid location for both of us..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 4, 2013)

Who needs fancy slicers when ya got sharp knives.

I cut this small slab in half.
 













bacon23.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 4, 2013


















bacon24.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 4, 2013


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Rick, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I see that you done your bacon in two different smokers (Bradley & WSM),

it looks like you semi cooked/smoked.

My question is what % doneness ??, if that is the right way to ask this question!! would you say

the finished bacon is. I'm sure that you still have to fry it.

Thanx al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 4, 2013)

TennSmoker said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i will still have to fry the bacon.

The WSM Bacon IT was at 147. I do think the small slab even though it was opposite of the coals, that it got hotter faster.

The Bradley was PID from 130 thru 150. The IT i pulled the bacon was 141

Guess the test will be in the fry pan & Mrs


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

B A C O N!  Love me some good bacon!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2013)

Put some of the thicker slices on the babyQ













qbacon.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 7, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks good Rick


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 7, 2013)

Rick,

Great looking bacon, you done it again, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

nepas, keep the bacon warm, i"ll bring some eggs from my own chickens and pick up some English muffins on the way over and we'll have a breakfast fit for a Nepas,  the sausage master.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2013)

Linguica said:


> nepas, keep the bacon warm, i"ll bring some eggs from my own chickens and pick up some English muffins on the way over and we'll have a breakfast fit for a Nepas,  the sausage master.


Sure thing.

Like they say come on down.

Bacon-n-sausage this morning.













bacsaus.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## linguica (Feb 9, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


>


PORK FAT RULES...........EL


----------

